# Purchase a 2014 Cruze. Picking it up in less than 2 weeks.



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

There's some pics


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

So far, very pleased with our 2012 2LT with a manual transmission. Ha, not sure if I would like that smudge screen, see you have a bunch of pushbuttons missing compared to ours.

Also see you have no snow on the ground, an ATV for winter trails? Ha,we use a snowmobile for this. ATV's are for spring, summer, and fall use. 

Really curious about remote start with a manual transmission, our dealer said it can't be done. Only needs a neutral safety switch as compared to an AT, already has a parking brake switch. Is he installing an aftermarket unit?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT and congrats on your new 2LT 6M.


----------



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

NickD,

Yes we have snow there was just not much in the dealer's lot hehe. Yes we have winter ATV trals andI will more than likely still own the Cruze once the snow melts so... The remote start is an after market. There is no way we can get a remote start on a std model, in Canada anyways.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Just curious, those look like LTZ rims. Do Canadian models get different wheel options than us south of the border?

Other than that, it looks exactly like what we're getting. :clap:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

JerryCanada said:


> NickD,
> 
> Yes we have snow there was just not much in the dealer's lot hehe. Yes we have winter ATV trals andI will more than likely still own the Cruze once the snow melts so... The remote start is an after market. There is no way we can get a remote start on a std model, in Canada anyways.


Could you post the brand and model number of that aftermarket remote start. This would make my wife happier.

Ha, they say Wisconsin does not border Canada, but drew a line through the center of Lake Superior with the north half, Canada and the south half Wisconsin. In this respect, we only live 150 miles south of Canada. Use to go up there all the time, but now need a passport. At this rate, we will need passports to cross state lines.


----------



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

GeoHawk said:


> Just curious, those look like LTZ rims. Do Canadian models get different wheel options than us south of the border?
> 
> Other than that, it looks exactly like what we're getting. :clap:


Those are not 2LT model wheels. They come as part of the "RS" package. I am not 100% sure what regular 2LT comes with in Canada.



NickD said:


> Could you post the brand and model number of that aftermarket remote start. This would make my wife happier.
> 
> Ha, they say Wisconsin does not border Canada, but drew a line through the center of Lake Superior with the north half, Canada and the south half Wisconsin. In this respect, we only live 150 miles south of Canada. Use to go up there all the time, but now need a passport. At this rate, we will need passports to cross state lines.


I sure will let you know when I pick up the car. Ya it's not that great we need a passport to cross the border now even by car! I live on the East coast and we get way more snow that Southern Ontario. Usually mid March it will start melting and stop accumulating.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wish we could get those rims on a manual transmission model this side of the border.

Congrats on the new car and welcome to CT! Feel free to stick around.


----------



## one4turbo (Jan 14, 2014)

GeoHawk said:


> Just curious, those look like LTZ rims. Do Canadian models get different wheel options than us south of the border?
> 
> Other than that, it looks exactly like what we're getting. :clap:





JerryCanada said:


> Those are not 2LT model wheels. They come as part of the "RS" package. I am not 100% sure what regular 2LT comes with in Canada.


They are 2LT wheels and are not only in Canada. I believe only in 2011 (maybe also 2012), the 1LT and 2LT shared the same wheel. Wheels have nothing to do with the RS package. Each model of cruze has a different wheel... LS, 1LT, 2LT, LTZ, and diesel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze and welcome to CruzeTalk. Let us know how that remote start works for you - there are several members with manuals who have asked about remote start.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

one4turbo said:


> They are 2LT wheels and are not only in Canada. I believe only in 2011 (maybe also 2012), the 1LT and 2LT shared the same wheel. Wheels have nothing to do with the RS package. Each model of cruze has a different wheel... LS, 1LT, 2LT, LTZ, and diesel.


Here's US model 2LT wheels:










And the LTZ wheel:








They sure look like the split spoke wheels in the picture. No biggie, just curious. 
Edit: Looking at the GM Canada website, they are our LTZ rim. They come with the RS package north of the border, like OP said. 2LT models get the US spec 1LT wheel, and LTZ models get the US spec 2LT wheel.


----------



## one4turbo (Jan 14, 2014)

GeoHawk said:


> Edit: Looking at the GM Canada website, they are our LTZ rim. They come with the RS package north of the border, like OP said. 2LT models get the US spec 1LT wheel, and LTZ models get the US spec 2LT wheel.


Ah okay... I didn't think there was a difference between the markets, but I stand corrected.

Edit: And you're right, he does have the LTZ wheels.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

one4turbo said:


> They are 2LT wheels and are not only in Canada. I believe only in 2011 (maybe also 2012), the 1LT and 2LT shared the same wheel. Wheels have nothing to do with the RS package. Each model of cruze has a different wheel... LS, 1LT, 2LT, LTZ, and diesel.


Late 2011 and up 2LT wheel








Early 2011 2LT & LTZ wheel


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

GeoHawk said:


> Here's US model 2LT wheels:
> View attachment 60233
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's how they used to do it here by other offering a styling package and it offered the biggest wheel.


----------



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

Nick993,

It is a 2LT. Looked it up on GM Canada and the 18" wheels on the car are part of the RS package.








Edit: Also verified, you can't have a manual transmission with the LTZ trim in Canada.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the wheels on my 2012 2LT because they are easy to clean and can see brake pad wear without removing the wheels.

I also like the white color so I don't trip over it when its dark.

View attachment 60273


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I also like the white color so I don't trip over it when its dark.


I have that problem sometimes with a black one. Going out to take out the garbage or something...*smack* oh, right, THAT'S where I put the car. Silly car, you're like a ninja.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice choice with the RS BGM combination. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

Picked up the car last week. This thing rides awesome and is great on gas. Coming from a guy who is getting out of a Ram with a Hemi. The low end torque is amazing for city driving. For those who were asking about the remote start on a manual tranny, it's just a regular pro-start aftermarket with a manual kit which involves sensors for the hand brake and other things I don't quite remember. The whole thing was around 500$ installed which is quite more than an automatic kit. It is quite the procedure to get it running properly:

1- Park car in neutral pull handbrake
2- Within 20 sec of handbrake being pulled, press the door unlock button for 3 sec on the car starter remote.
3- get out of the car.

If you don't touch anything few seconds after you shut the doors it will turn itself off and lock the doors automatically. 

There's a few pics of it after having it for a week. Got the back windows tinted, installed winter tires on wheels and got weather tech mats for the interior so far.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

JerryCanada said:


> Just purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze 2LT with the RS package.


*Hi JerryCanada,
... and C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S !!!* on joining the Cruze family of owners and believers. You chose well: great car and gorgeous wheels. Sure wish we could get those rims on an LT here in the Lower 48.

You're fortunate to have found that car with a manual transmission. In my part of the country there are two Cruze types of that are rarer than hen's teeth on Chevrolet lots: any and all gasoline-powered ECOs and Cruzen with manual transmissions. Dealers in my neck of the woods with rare exception don't want them and don't stock them.

Wishing you many trouble-free years of miles and smiles!


----------

